# Recovery International



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

anyone tried this group? i was recommended this after i was discharged from the hospital. it's for mental illness in general, doesn't target social anxiety specifically, but it's a way to meet other people. you read materials written by Dr. Abraham Low & do "spotting" techniques & exercises. you can read more about it here & here.


----------

